
Airbnb raises $1B in debt/equity - sbuccini
https://techcrunch.com/2020/04/06/airbnb-turns-to-private-equity-to-raise-1-billion/
======
KFC_Manager
[https://nowtoronto.com/lifestyle/real-estate/airbnb-hosts-
co...](https://nowtoronto.com/lifestyle/real-estate/airbnb-hosts-
covid-19-pandemic/)

